# How About A New Watch Roy????



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im thinking a big Tonneau case with a Deco style dial, I love the vintage Deco watches but they are allways a little too small for my preference....


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Good idea Jason. Some classic, sharp, angular, styling is what we need







.

I don't like those with the "crazy" numbers







.

Maybe a railroad track on the outside







.

Roy could do the seconds dial freehand  .


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It just so happens that O&W discontinued their Tonneau case watch about four months ago.

I bought all the remaining unused cases from them and have done nothing with them yet.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Im thinking a big Tonneau case with a Deco style dial, I love the vintage Deco watches but they are allways a little too small for my preference....





Roy said:


> It just so happens that O&W discontinued their Tonneau case watch about four months ago.
> 
> I bought all the remaining unused cases from them and have done nothing with them yet.


What a strange coincidence


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Get some pictures up then


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Roy said:


> It just so happens that O&W discontinued their Tonneau case watch about four months ago.
> 
> I bought all the remaining unused cases from them and have done nothing with them yet.


I have said it before & will say it again:

The knowledge, skills, experience & ability to make things happen.









This forum is fortunate


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

i'd like to see a regulator in the rlt 36 style


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

pugster said:


> i'd like to see a regulator in the rlt 36 style


That's not gonna happen, sorry.

I may do a Tonneau next though as I need to use these cases.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`d be happy to see a regulator in almost any style


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`d be happy to see a regulator in almost any style


I would also like to see a regulator, but will wait and see what design Roy comes up with.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Sign me up for one

Per cortesia , Don Sarto.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Pipedreaming away:

Something with applied numbers for a change... (markers too but not necessary)

a nice deco tonneau would not benefit from a flat dial...

Rectangular subseconds dial...

rectangular movement and rectangular see-thru back... (can't say I've seen that too often...)

of course now we're talking silly money....

its nice to dream though...


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

please put me on record as interested in a deco face tonneau style watch


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

This is the sort of style I had in mind...


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Sounds very promising - I will l second (or is that third or fourth) the call for a restrained deco style, also maybe with a railroad track around the outside. 30s style in the bigger O&W tonneau case. Maybe JLC Reverso - inspired? Not crazy numbers, exploding dials, moulin rouge etc, etc as has been done by everybody already.


----------



## Henry W (May 13, 2006)

Ooh, that's an Armani Jason!

I used to have one of those...

...before I realised what goos watches were!


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

I love the idea of a tonneau cased 'Deco style' watch









Couldn't resist having a go at a sketch design:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

dapper said:


> I love the idea of a tonneau cased 'Deco style' watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like a Hamilton.


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

dapper said:


> I love the idea of a tonneau cased 'Deco style' watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice Alan, but I'd put indices at 2,4, 8, 10.


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Steve264 said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > I love the idea of a tonneau cased 'Deco style' watch
> ...


Looking great...

Make it into a REAL classic, here's some inspiration -


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

pulls out the 30's Curvex with those tracks


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

jasonm said:


> This is the sort of style I had in mind...


I've seen these in the flesh... aged dial etc... quite nice ... but printed flat dial needs some 'life' to it

I would prefer a rectangular train track... or one following the shape of the case...


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

> Looking great...
> 
> Make it into a REAL classic, here's some inspiration -


I'd go for hommage to the 'Red One'  . The hands deffo







.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

raketakat said:


> > Looking great...
> >
> > Make it into a REAL classic, here's some inspiration -
> 
> ...


I have a binding agreement with `The Welshman` to say nothing


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Something like this but SS case and adapted to Tonneau shape...


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Please keep me in mind, Roy. I haven't got anything in a tank or tonneau shape case.

Rob


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just been making this, thoughts ?

Obviously the lume needs matching and some other bits need sorting out but we can start from this.

There is no printing on the dial it is all engraved on a double layer material.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

IMHO - Nice...but; I would like the markers at 2, 4 , 8 & 10.

Love the logo.

I want one.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its a good start, but I have to agree, more numbers or markers please









Can you make the logo lumed? How about the railroad track lumed? That would be great


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

More markers.



jasonm said:


> Its a good start, but I have to agree, more numbers or markers please
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can lume all the white area and even lume the logo in a different colour.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Excellent









how about the markers being lines that go from the inner to the outer track, is it easy to see what that would look like?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

That's a far out, funky logo Roy. Not deco, but hit me with the pretty thing







.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Excellent
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like this ?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yeah, just like that









I like that ...Not certain about those big thick markers though....


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Roy said:


> Just been making this, thoughts ?
> 
> Obviously the lume needs matching and some other bits need sorting out but we can start from this.
> 
> ...


This is looking great, Roy







I like the elegant, minimal, dial design of this first version. I think any additional markers would spoil the effect.

I wonder if the two markers at 12 should be further apart as they seem to merge? Or maybe there should be just one large marker?

A nice idea having the logo forming a circular motif. However, the lettering is maybe a little _too_ indistinct eg. the 'L' looks like a flipped 'J'.

What are the colour options with the double layer material?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm likeing this, what other options are available on the hands Roy


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Yeah, just like that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Triangles







.....


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Roy said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent
> ...


Looking great Roy - love that logo!. The rail lines and 'lattice' indeces look great. But I'm not keen on the heavy markers at 3 6 9 12 either. How about arabic numerals, but keep the other 'lattice' lines at the other hour markers? And any chance of a pale background/dark indeces version? Maybe gold-colour on off-white?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

You knew this would happen diddnt you Roy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

dapper said:


> What are the colour options with the double layer material?


I think we shoudl just stick with black and white but I can colour or lume the white.



PhilM said:


> I'm likeing this, what other options are available on the hands Roy


We will come to the hands when the dial is sorted.



jasonm said:


> You knew this would happen diddnt you Roy


Oh Yes.









Smaller markers and one with some colour.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Roy said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent
> ...


This is nicer Roy







.

.....but with the picture


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

How about a Red dial and a Gold case?


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

without, perhaps, and/or with the white line corners clipped?





(Still want one) I've always liked the style.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Stan said:


> How about a Red dial and a Gold case?


Let's see a picture of the watch that your referring too Stan









So far so good Roy


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

PhilM said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > How about a Red dial and a Gold case?
> ...


I daren't Phil, it might start an incident.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Stan said:
> ...


True Stan, in _*Rekord*_ time people might start seeing _*Red*_


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

I like it better without the corner lines too. I like the RLT logo as it is on the RLT5, better than the round logo. I have seen watches with "Omega" written in the caseback, in some odd font, and my first instinct is that it is not a real Omega. That round logo does not look like a real RLT to me.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

I shall now make myself universally unpopular by sugesting Roman numerals, (not that I have ever been popular).

Shall I get my coat?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yes Joolz, please do


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I really like the uncluttered elegance.

Small markers and black and white gets my vote.


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Small markers, black and white would be my preference.

I also am not keen on the round RLT logo - I would prefer simply the standard "RLT Watch Co" or just "RLT" in a plain font myself. With "England" on the lower half of the dial.

If you went with the radial lines instead of indices, should they not radiate from the centre of the dial? Otherwise, the second hand will not line up...

My 2p....


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

I think gold on the black would also look nice, after playing around with the colours on the pic. Maybe triangular batons on the face would look good as well?


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

jasonm said:


> Yes Joolz, please do


Well I have my coat and I'm just stepping outside. I may be gone some time.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Joolz - you know it makes sense mate... enjoy taking one for the team!









Wow, Roy this looks like a great project... can you let us know the size (Length, Width and Height), movement (im assuming ETA auto)? Will this one be RLT engraved on the back / between the ligs, crown etc? and how many you will be making...?

One thought though... if you are doing a double thickness dial and engraving right thru... well... can you do a sandwich dial?

I like the new round logo btw.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

JonW said:


> Will this one be RLT engraved on the back / between the ligs, crown etc? and how many you will be making...?


I wouldn't even pretend to understand how you do what you do, but can your signature (such as that between the lugs on the RLT36) be on the dial of this watch?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

joolz said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Yes Joolz, please do
> ...


Eric Morecambe stands at the rear of the stage wearing a brown raincoat, flat cap, and holds a brown paper carrier bag by it's string handles. He looks dejected







.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

I like the prelimenary designs.... how about RLT logo as the 12o'cl' marker (and lumed too) ???


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Eta 2824, decorated by me with blued screws and other refinements to be disclosed later when I have practised more. It's years since I blued any screws and other parts but I am practicing again.









The case is Curved all steel 34 x 52mm with Display back.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It will be limited to approx 20 pieces.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Roy said:


> It will be limited to approx 20 pieces.


Is it too early to reserve one?

Can I put my name down please?


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Yep thinking about it it is the best so far... perhaps with some aged lume (more yellow than green)

and fatter hands...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Robert said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > It will be limited to approx 20 pieces.
> ...


NO









Can I put myself down for one Roy


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

Roy said:


> Eta 2824, decorated by me with blued screws and other refinements to be disclosed later when I have practised more. It's years since I blued any screws and other parts but I am practicing again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it a case of one at a time in direct contact with a flame or do you normally use a tin or oven Roy?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

murph said:


> Is it a case of one at a time in direct contact with a flame or do you normally use a tin or oven Roy?


The problem with direct flame is getting the colour the same on each one. I am testing various methods.

They can be reserved now but it is still early days and you may with to wait until the final design is decided.

However it is up to you if you wish to reserve one then that is fine.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Looks like another interesting project, and I suspect they'll be sold out long before you've made them, Roy!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I cannot say a price yet but it should be under Â£200.

There is so much to do yet.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Roy said:


> They can be reserved now but it is still early days and you may with to wait until the final design is decided.
> 
> However it is up to you if you wish to reserve one then that is fine.


I like what I've seen so far



Roy said:


> I cannot say a price yet but it should be under Â£200.
> 
> There is so much to do yet.


Definitely put me down for one please


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Me too please Roy. I'd still like arabic numerals though...









I also think this is the best design so far.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank You Robert.










I think the markings on the dial and the logo maybe a little thick ?.

The smallest cutter I have, and that is available of the shelf , is 0.35mm so I am having one specially made in 0.2mm. I will make a dial using this cutter when it arrives and show the result.

I already have some ETA 2824's that have been decorated on the edges already, I have been saving these for a project like this.







They should make an excellent building block for the rest of the decoration that I have planned.


----------



## born t (May 8, 2005)

Roy's design is nice.

But let me play


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

PhilM said:


> Can I put myself down for one Roy


Roy, if you do go down the route of numbering them. I will have No. 11 please


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

born t said:


> Roy's design is nice.
> 
> But let me play


Excellent stuff, Born. I love the art deco style RLT logo, the hands, the markers and aged lume colour - in fact everything about it, including there being no second hand (although a sub second dial would suit it).


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

sounds like its gonna be nice Roy - I'll have one please... either No. 1 or 12 if No. 1 is already taken. 

I hope the 30m WR doesnt mean i'll fill it with water...


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

born t said:


> Roy's design is nice.
> 
> But let me play


Yes that's nice. The art deco font is nice.

Something like the gold I was playing with

http://www.aoqv35.dsl.pipex.com/testrlt2.jpg


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

born t said:


> Roy's design is nice.
> 
> But let me play


I think there's too much going on here.

The rectangles are at odds with the tonneau shape of the case. On the dial, the juxtaposition of rectangle and tonneau has resulted in some uncomfortable details, particularly at the corners of the larger rectangle where the markers join.

I like the elongated markers at 12,3, 6 & 9







However, the logo is too large and I'm not convinced that the 'Odeon' styling is quite right here.

Just my 2p 

This looks interesting Murph


















I wonder what Born's extended 12,3,6 & 9 markers would look like on this?


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

born t said:


> Roy's design is nice.
> 
> But let me play


I'm with the positive camp here - this is very nice!. Love the logo and the colours, and I don't think there will be 'too much going on' if the lines are kept very thin. A small seconds would be great but not available on Roy's planned movement?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

JonW said:


> sounds like its gonna be nice Roy - I'll have one please... either No. 1 or 12 if No. 1 is already taken.
> 
> I hope the 30m WR doesnt mean i'll fill it with water...


Thank you.

I have reserved you No 12.

It will only be splash proof and not suitable for submergence in water.

Some nice dial designs are been put forward.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cheers Roy!


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

dapper said:


> This looks interesting Murph
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im likeing that a lot Dapper 

They are all nice today....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Tonneaus are not really my cup of fair trade (athough I do have one) so I won`t be after this watch but the designs shown are very interesting

and I`m sure the end result will be another RLT classic


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Tonneaus are not really my cup of fair trade (athough I do have one) so I won`t be after this watch but the designs shown are very interesting
> 
> and I`m sure the end result will be another RLT classic


Yes, same here but I'm considering reserving one. I don't really want to stop someone else who really, really likes them from getting it, or reserving and the deciding I don't want it when the final design is in.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

If I may, I'd like to reserve number 11?

"Because I'm worth it"


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

chris l said:


> If I may, I'd like to reserve number 11?
> 
> "Because I'm worth it"


I have already reserved number 11, do you wish to pick a different number ?


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Would 3 be available? or 5?

many thanks


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

chris l said:


> Would 3 be available? or 5?
> 
> many thanks


Yes 3 it is.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Roy said:


> It will be limited to approx 20 pieces.


Could I have the highest number, whatever it turns out to be?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

That would be 20 then....


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Robert said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > It will be limited to approx 20 pieces.
> ...


Yes Robert.











jasonm said:


> That would be 20 then....


I should really count how many cases I have, it may be 22.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Don't you just love it Roy when this happens


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

PhilM said:


> Don't you just love it Roy when this happens


Yes Phil, I'm going to go see who started this thread and ban them.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you just love it Roy when this happens
> ...


Do it Roy, ban the bugger










He`s such a desruptive influence on the forum


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Roy said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> > Would 3 be available? or 5?
> ...


many thanks - I can't wait...

I buy a number of watches monthly, but a new RLT... bring it on!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > PhilM said:
> ...


Looks like it's banning time


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ill only join as someone else


















Im like a bad smell


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Ill only join as someone else


You won't be the first.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Ill only join as someone else
> 
> 
> 
> ...


9speeds true identity revealed at last


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Shhhhh


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

This is just what i dont need,so put me down for one please Roy







,shame number 3 has gone it wouldve gone nice with my rlt36,dont suppose you could do a 3A??







,if not number 2 or 4 would be fine.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Hiya Roy.

Put me down for your lowest available number please!

Rather puts me in mind of the old GWR logo: The watch dial might look good in a nice deep green and worn on a green "shark" methinks. Would really like to see a mock up of this combo...


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

Roy is it alright to reserve one even if you might pass once you see the final design? If so put me down for one , 2, 7 or 9 if any of those is still available.

Picked up the 5 today Roy and I like the blue hands, it also seems to be keeping very good time from the short time I've had it. Still bang on after 10 hours. Nice Job Roy, thanks again.


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Roy said:


> It will be limited to approx 20 pieces.


Roy,

Rather than putting my name on your reserve list, could you add my name to waiting list instead. I'd rather turn you down than commit at this time. Hope you understand.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

thorpey69 said:


> This is just what i dont need,so put me down for one please Roy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll put your name on number 2.



ESL said:


> Hiya Roy.
> 
> Put me down for your lowest available number please!


Thank you George.



murph said:


> Roy is it alright to reserve one even if you might pass once you see the final design? If so put me down for one , 2, 7 or 9 if any of those is still available.
> 
> Picked up the 5 today Roy and I like the blue hands, it also seems to be keeping very good time from the short time I've had it. Still bang on after 10 hours. Nice Job Roy, thanks again.


It is ok, I shall reserve you one.



Larry from Calgary said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > It will be limited to approx 20 pieces.
> ...


No problem.


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

..and I would like to add my name to the list also, Roy, highest number remaining please.


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Am I too late to put my name on one, Roy?

Number 15 would be good if available


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

oldfogey said:


> ..and I would like to add my name to the list also, Roy, highest number remaining please.


Thank you,



Steve264 said:


> Am I too late to put my name on one, Roy?
> 
> Number 15 would be good if available


Not too late Steve, 15 it is.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Roy - how does the list look now? (Also just checking you have me on it...)

Any further news/ thoughts on the dial design?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

quoll said:


> Roy - how does the list look now? (Also just checking you have me on it...)
> 
> Any further news/ thoughts on the dial design?


The list looks good and you are on it now. 

No further news or thoughts on the dial yet as I am confused by all the ideas.

I am going to have another go at it later today.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

[subliminal suggestion]

Dark "bottle" green dial - yello or gold markings - dark green "shark" strap.

[/subliminal suggestion]


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Roy said:


> Steve264 said:
> 
> 
> > Am I too late to put my name on one, Roy?
> ...


Thanks Roy!


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

+ another thanks from me







.


----------



## lan66 (May 17, 2006)

Roy,

I'll leave you be to get on with the designs, but please put me down for the lowest remaining number (6 maybe? Can't keep track







)

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

dapper said:


>


Is it going to look like this, Roy? This is my favourite proposed design, in white on black (sandwich dial, is it? oh yes!!!







)

No pressure, m8...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thats my favorite too


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Steve264 said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Cheers Steve







With green lume?


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Roy said:


> The list looks good and you are on it now.
> 
> No further news or thoughts on the dial yet as I am confused by all the ideas.
> 
> I am going to have another go at it later today.


Fanks!


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

jasonm said:


> Thats my favorite too


Thanks Jason









I'm hoping for this one.

I wonder if 8 or 16 are still available, Roy?


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

time we started agitating for a name for this watch.









I'll start:

How about the RTL _Moderne_ ?

The RLT _Speakeasy _?

The RLT _Redentor _ ?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

RLT 37


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

dapper said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Thats my favorite too
> ...


I can put you down for Number 8 Alan if you wish ?


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

Steve264 said:


> time we started agitating for a name for this watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funnily enough the same name popped into my mind straight away but I think it might be better waiting to see the final design to see how deco it looks or which period it fits into best, _Moderne, Industriel_ etc. Are any of the classic deco motifs/shapes going to be incorporated e.g. stepped and or tapered verticals, sunbeams or stylised papyrus/lotus (or whatever that shape is called) and which ones? I suppose the 12 oclock marker could be tapered but I'm not so sure about fitting in steps etc.

Wouldn't you agree the design should be furthered before a name could really be considered?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I fancy doing something diffrerent from plain black and white dials so I have ordered some special material in :

Black/Gold

Copper/Black

Burgundy/Gold

It may take a couple of weeks before I receive this and am able to show any examples. It could be worth waiting for.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Copper and Black sounds nice









I'm sure it will be worth the wait like you say Roy


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

They all sound pretty good to me.

I can't wait to see them. I wonder how long it will be until all the available ones are reserved now?

There must still be a few left unreserved?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> I fancy doing something diffrerent from plain black and white dials so I have ordered some special material in :
> 
> Black/Gold
> 
> Copper/Black


Err Roy,



Stan said:


> I suspect it will be down to how much time he can spare with all the other projects he has on the go.
> 
> Like the two tone dial Smiths homage.


Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.

Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.








:notworthy:







:notworthy:







:notworthy:







:notworthy:








:notworthy:








:notworthy:







:notworthy:







:notworthy:


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Just been thinking Roy, how about a two-tone Smiths hommage?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Have you thought about a two-tone Smiths homage Roy?


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

The silence is deafening.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.












Just stick this gladiolus up your arse and hey presto.....


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

raketakat said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.
> ...

















Very Very Good....


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Not to sure if I'm on my own here, but have you thought about a two tone Smiths homage watch Roy









I think it might raise some interest


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

dapper said:


> Just been thinking Roy, how about a two-tone Smiths hommage?





JoT said:


> Have you thought about a two-tone Smiths homage Roy?





PhilM said:


> Not to sure if I'm on my own here, but have you thought about a two tone Smiths homage watch Roy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An RLT two tone Smiths homage watch you say?









Sounds like darn good idea to me 

















(wish I`d thought of it







)



raketakat said:


> Please can we have a two tone Smiths homage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I`ve got this really uneasy feeling that I don`t want to know what that`s all about


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I am making a tonneau.

The two-tone dial was going to be my next project but as I do not want people saying "I'll wait for that" and not buy the tonneau.

I'll not bother now or if I do only offer it to the people that buy the tonneau.









The other option is to call the tonneau a Smiths homage.






















Roy has left the building you can keep my dummy.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy said:


> I am making a tonneau.
> 
> The two-tone dial was going to be my next project but as I do not want people saying "I'll wait for that" and not buy the tonneau.
> 
> ...


You can please some of the people some of the time, but you can't please all of the people all of the time


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Roy said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


Yes please, Roy









Is it OK if I confirm when the final design and price is known?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Roy said:


> as I do not want people saying "I'll wait for that"


You need to make a couple of naff watches that nobody wants then people will regret not ordering the preceding ones







.

I shoulda been in business you know  .


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> I am making a tonneau.
> 
> The two-tone dial was going to be my next project but as I do not want people saying "I'll wait for that" and not buy the tonneau.
> 
> ...


Oh well that put me in my place,









Sorry









I promise to try and behave in future


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Personally, I don't want a two-tone Smiths Homage, so if the "tonneau" is somehow going to morph into one, then I'll wait for the next one.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

ESL said:


> Personally, I don't want a two-tone Smiths Homage, so if the "tonneau" is somehow going to morph into one, then I'll wait for the next one.


It won't George, I was joking, the tonneau is a seperate entity and is on track as first discussed.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I guessed you were, Roy. 

I'm not that cavalier.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Roy said:


> The other option is to call the tonneau a Smiths homage.


This sounds interesting Roy
















No I'm still on for the tonneau


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

What's a Smith?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

chris l said:


> What's a Smith?


This is a Smiths, I wish it was mine.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Im glad this isnt going to be a smiths homage...









Liking the idea of the copper dial... interesting to see where that goes Roy.


----------



## MartinMW (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi All

Been looking for an excuse to make my first post here I have been registered but 'lurking' for a few months now.









Roy

Is there any places left on the reserve list?, No 12 would be good but if not any other available would be fine. I have been looking for a Deco Tonneau style watch for ages and really like the look of what might come out of this project.

Regards

Martin


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

MartinMW said:


> Hi All
> 
> Been looking for an excuse to make my first post here I have been registered but 'lurking' for a few months now.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum Martin,

12 is reserved so I have put you down for number 10.


----------



## MartinMW (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks Roy, thats great









I look forward to be able to contribute a little more often.

See ya around

Martin


----------



## ianboydsnr (Dec 12, 2005)

any left Roy, if there is can i provisionly reserve and commit later, imminent house move is severly restricting funds at the moment


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

ianboydsnr said:


> any left Roy, if there is can i provisionly reserve and commit later imminent house move is severly restricting funds at the moment


Yes no problem, there will be one reserved for you.


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

There can't be many left now Roy, are there?

Did you put my name down for 7 or 9 by the way?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

murph said:


> There can't be many left now Roy, are there?
> 
> Did you put my name down for 7 or 9 by the way?


Yes number 9.


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks, Roy.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Mmmmm copper dial........

Thats gonna be great


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just received some black/gold material and I am making a dial now.









Should I start a new thread or put a picture here ?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

New thread I think....This ones a bit disjointed now


----------

